# what do you use for tile cutters?



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

im a big fan of the Tomecanic cutters. i have a 18" and 30". they are pricey but a knee & time saver. 

i also use a small 8" Superior silver cutter for subway tile


now that glass tile is being sold like crazy, id like to use something other than the wet saw. any recomendations


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/siri-tile-cutter-review-68046/

Pretty much across the board though, most guys recommend Sigma.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Sigma for Life lol.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Although I'm a pretend tile guy I have invested in the Sigma. Here's a link you might enjoy.... John bridge forum

There are a couple of utubes showing Sigma's cutting glass also.


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

havent heard of sigma till i joined this forum. seems like everyone loves it


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I really want to try the Tomecanic SuperCut. They have a 35 inch version that is currently unavailable, but Contractors Direct is telling me they will be getting some in Feb. We'll see. I've heard great things about the Rubi TX900 as well. Just throwing out some other options I've looked into besides the Sigma. I haven't pulled the trigger on any of them yet though. Kind of biting my nails trying to make up my mind since I have to order whatever I choose online as there are none available close to me. Right now I'm leaning towards the Tomecanic. 

Does anyone have any first hand experience w/ the Tomecanic Supercuts?

For those of you using the Sigma, what model would you recommend for being the most versatile as far as ease of use and transport?
Sigma Cutters


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

HandyHails said:


> I really want to try the Tomecanic SuperCut. They have a 35 inch version that is currently unavailable, but Contractors Direct is telling me they will be getting some in Feb. We'll see. I've heard great things about the Rubi TX900 as well. Just throwing out some other options I've looked into besides the Sigma. I haven't pulled the trigger on any of them yet though. Kind of biting my nails trying to make up my mind since I have to order whatever I choose online as there are none available close to me. Right now I'm leaning towards the Tomecanic.
> 
> Does anyone have any first hand experience w/ the Tomecanic Supercuts?
> 
> ...


I think any of the cutter style (I call 'em snap & crack) ones are very easy to transport. You have to make your decision like on any tool...what are you going to use it for? How often? Then you can narrow down what you need. Like I said, I'm a part time tile guy and for my needs the one I posted above is the right one for me. Now the "real" tile guy's will have X4 the set up I got. 

It only took me about a year to make my decision. Hope your faster than me. :laughing:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I have the 2C3 Sigma. Great all around cutter. Straight cuts up to 20" and I believe 13s on a diagonal. I also have the 27" Ishi Big Clinker for larger format stuff, and an old 10" Superior for 4 1/4s, subway, etc. but they rarely get used. I mostly do showers/tub surrounds and splashes so I don't need the capacity that some of you guys do. If I were doing a lot of big floor jobs I would probably get the 3BK 26" Klick-Klock. The reality is no one cutter is gonna be a do all tool. I would hate to drag a 24-36" cutter in to do 100sf of 12x12s.... over all my Sigma does 90% of what *I *do.

Look at what you set most and make a choice from there. You won't go wrong with a Sigma no matter what the flavor. As a side note Sigma cutters are like Festool stuff in that they hold there value pretty well if you know where to sell 'em. Tomechanic and Rubi are probably the same, I have no idea. If you are looking for a nice cutter for the money the Ishi is a pretty damn good value. It wont do the insanely hard porcelains, textured tiles, razor cut glass, or cut 1/2" strips like my Sigma will, but for everyday ceramic and most porcelains it gets the job done for little money.

edit: Don't let the versatility of a good cutter go un-noticed. There are a lot of jobs my wetsaws never leave the truck  My Makita variable speed 4" grinder with a good blade and my Sigma have done many a job.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I have beem using a Rubi TS-60 for about 15 years...love it!


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

So I found an Ishii Big Clinker used on Ebay for $100. I'm thinking I should just go ahead and buy another wheel for it. Having limited experience w/ these, are there any obvious signs that it is time for a new wheel besides just not scoring the tile very well? Will I notice rounding of the wheel, or a squaring of the edge? This clinker should be ok for harder porcelain, correct?

Thanks


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

HandyHails said:


> So I found an Ishii Big Clinker used on Ebay for $100. I'm thinking I should just go ahead and buy another wheel for it. Having limited experience w/ these, are there any obvious signs that it is time for a new wheel besides just not scoring the tile very well? Will I notice rounding of the wheel, or a squaring of the edge? This clinker should be ok for harder porcelain, correct?
> 
> Thanks


It will do all but the hardest porcelains pretty well. I would get a new wheel, they're only about $12 I think. Another tip is I keep a little can of 3n1 oil in my "tile bucket". At the start of every job I put ONE drop of oil on the wheel and wipe the excess off with my finger. Seems to make it score better and make the wheel last longer....or I could be crazy :laughing: works for me.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks. I was looking at Contractors direct and it seems that there are two types of wheels for these. Looks like the older version is bigger. I'll have to wait for the cutter to arrive before I figure which wheel I'll need. I'm pretty sure it said if it's an Ishii it should be the older style.

I'm still planning on getting a Sigma. Gotta find the right deal though. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Josh,

Give Rich a call. They carry Ishii and Sigma.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I will Angus. Thanks.


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

I will hook you up Josh!

As far as the cutting wheels for Ishi, if the cutter is a JW or TR series you will need the the smaller 22X scoring wheel. Any older model you will need the CRW78 wheel. They are more that $12.00 however. The 22X is around $19.00 and the CRW78 is around $17.00.

The oil trick does help prolong the life of the wheel. Just don't use too much!

Sigma has the best Pull cutters on the market and Raimondi has the best Push cutters on the market IMHO.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I am a rubi 700 and 900 guy............i tried the sigma didnt like it


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Will the 900 cut 24" tile on a diagonal.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

yes and rubi has a new cutter that cuts 7 ft or 8 ft straight now. I got the rubi cutter at coverings back in 05 i belive for 250 bucks each that was a smoking deal


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah the best deal I could find on a new 900 is about $530 now.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> I am a rubi 700 and 900 guy...........*.i tried the sigma didnt like it*


I think it's all what your used too. Especially for us old guys. :wheelchair:


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I think their names are Juan and Beto.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

Opie,

You bought that cutter at Coverings '06. I remember you leaving JB's couch while hugging that thing. :clap:

I have a 17" Rubi, a cheapo Brutus from the orange place and a Sigma like the one pictured above. In addition, a couple superior cutter, 6", 10" & a larger one. 

Jaz


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

and that night jaz as dave taylor and i walked to red lobster for dinner. I got a felker out of a truck of a geo for 200 bucks cash. Its the felker 10 inch saw and still runs strong. and that puppy was heavy to hug 6 blocks away where i parked


----------

